# April - Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

This thread is intended to serve as the musical equivalent of a "Page-A-Day" calendar...

For the month of April the year 1964 has been chosen and in May the Top 100 Songs for the year 1965 will appear...

Each day 3 to 5 tunes from the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 will appear...

The tunes will be links only rather that embedded videos and thus accessible to all forum members...

____________________________________________________________________________________

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 1st - *

*100.) - The Searchers - "Needles and Pins" - *














*99.) - The Kingsmen - "Louie Louie" - *














*98.) - Bobby Vinton - "There! I've Said It Again" - *














*97.) - Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas - "Bad To Me" - *














*96.) - Andy Williams - "A Fool Never Learns" - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 2nd -*

*95.) - The Beatles - "I Saw Her Standing There"*














*94.) - Jimmy Hughes - "Steal Away" - *














*93.) - Jumpin' Gene Simmons - "Haunted House" - *














*92.) - Robert Maxwell, His Harp and Orchestra - "Shangri-La" - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 3rd -*

*91.) - Dave Clark Five - "Do You Love Me?" -*














*90.) - The Ventures - "Walk Don't Run"*














*89.) - Gerry and the Pacemakers - "How Do You Do It?"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 4th -*

*88.) - Tommy Tucker - "Hi-Heel Sneakers"*














*87.) - The Searchers - "Don't Throw Your Love Away" -*














*86.) - The Kingsmen - "Money" -*














*85.) - Nancy Wilson - "(You Don't Know) How Glad I Am"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 5th - *

*84.) - Al Hirt - "Cotton Candy" - *














*83.) - Roger Miller - "Dang Me" - *














*82.) - Roger Miller - "Chug-A-Lug" - *


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

MJ

"Steal Away" is a fabulous song. I hadn't heard that version before. "Louie Louie" has a claim to being in the 100 most covered pop/rock songs of all time. Not necessarily on disc but it was the starting point for so many amateur bands. The Robert Maxwell track is very interesting in a "curious" way. I have been known to dig out unusual uses of harp because it is seen as quite stereotypical - celtic etc - when it has been taken a lot further! I'm learning from your thread as 1964 is not a year I was aware of at the time.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I saw that Al Hirt played Hello Dolly on that album. I looked it up and that musical came out in 1964. He was "on the ball"!!


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 6th - *

*81.) - Jelly Beans - "I Want To Love Him So Bad" - *














*80.) - The Impressions - "I'm So Proud" - *














*79.) - Sammy Davis Jr. - "The Shelter Of Your Arms" - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 7th -*

*78.) - The Kinks - "You Really Got Me"*














*77.) - Dean Martin - "The Door Is Still Open To My Heart" - *














*76.) - The Tams - "What Kind Of Fool ( Do You Think I Am?)"*


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

I love the Impressions' song. I love the Impressions. That Kinks hit always seems to me to be a lead in to punk although it is many years earlier. The Tams were in the UK charts with an old record - "Hey Girl, Don't Bother Me" - in the early 1970s. There are other examples of resurrected records. Mary Wells's "My Guy" was huge in the UK in, I think, 1972 (?) but as a child I had no way of knowing any of their eras.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

This list is so different from the British one. I’ve never heard of half of them.
One of my best friends was at primary school with Chris Curtis, the Searchers’ drummer, and Gerry Marsden (Pacemakers) was a good friend of my husband’s cousin from when they were in the Scouts together.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

LezLee said:


> This list is so different from the British one. I've never heard of half of them.
> One of my best friends was at primary school with Chris Curtis, the Searchers' drummer, and Gerry Marsden (Pacemakers) was a good friend of my husband's cousin from when they were in the Scouts together.


It can be extraordinarily difficult to find accurate UK chart information as they are drawn from a variety of sources and thus no two lists were ever the same but your post inspired me to make a further effort at tracking this info down and I've found a really-first rate source that I can use for future threads.

My thanks for the inspiration - :tiphat: - MJ

You're right about the difference in charts - in the UK on the Top 100 Hits for 1964 List Jim Reeves held down both the number one and two slots with "I Love You Because" and "I Won't Forget You" respectively.

In the US "I Love You Because" did not even chart and "I Won't Forget You" never reached higher than # 93 for the week of 11-21-1964 and fell off the charts completely two weeks later.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 8th -*

*75.) - The Trashmen - "Surfin' Bird" - *














*74.) - The Four Seasons - "Ronnie" -*














*73.) - Roy Orbison - "It's Over" - *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 9th -*

*72.) - Al Martino - "I Love You More And More Every Day" *














*71.) - Dionne Warwick - "Anyone Who Had A Heart" - *














*70.) - The Temptations - "The Way You Do The Things You Do" - *














*69.) - Joe Hinton - "Funny (How Time Slips Away)" - *


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

The Joe Hinton song sounds like pure Willie Nelson (who wrote it) even with a soul delivery and a rather dated (for 1964) arrangement. Those final notes are especially memorable. Cilla Black's "Anyone Who Had a Heart" (early Bacharach/David) was the biggest in the UK. The Orbison one is, of course, a classic.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 10th -*

*68.) - The Shangri-Las - "Leader Of The Pack" *














*67.) - Dave Clark Five - "Can't You See That She's Mine"*














*66.) - The New Christy Minstrels - "Today" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 11th -*

*65.) - Rick Nelson - "For You" *














*64.) - The Reflections - "(Just Like) Romeo and Juliet" *














*63.) - Dave Clark Five - "Because"*














*62.) - Bobby Goldsboro - "See The Funny Little Clown"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 12th -*

*61.) - The Hondells - "Little Honda"*














*60.) - The Markettes - "Out of Limits" *














*59.) - The Bachelors - "Diane"*


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Frank Zappa 1964 - _*The World's Greatest Sinner*_


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Frank Zappa 1964 - _*The World's Greatest Sinner*_


Crashing a thread with irrelevant material is considered bad form and is a violation of the ToS.

This would have been a great post in "Song of the Day" but has no place here as it did not finish in the Billboard Top 100 songs for the year 1964.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 13th -*

*58.) - Diane Renay - "Navy Blue" *














*57.) - The Four Tops - "Baby I Need Your Loving" *














*56.) - The Impressions - "Keep On Pushing" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 14th -*

*55.) - The Beatles - "Do You Want To Know A Secret?"*














*54.) - Bobby Freeman - "C'mon And Swim" *














*53.) - The Shangri-Las - "Remember (Walkin' In The Sand)*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 15th -*

*52.) - The Beatles - "Can't Buy Me Love" *














*51.) - Stan Getz and Astrud Gilberto - "The Girl From Ipanema"*














*50.) - Chad and Jeremy - "A Summer Song" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 16th - *

*49.) - Gerry and the Pacemakers - "Don't Let The Sun Catch You Crying"*














*48.) - Jan and Dean - "The Little Old Lady From Pasadena"*














*47.) - Major Lance - "Um, Um, Um, Um, Um, Um"*














*46.) - Millie Small - "My Boy Lollipop"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 17th - *

*45.) - Dave Clark Five - "Bits and Pieces" *














*44.) - Betty Everett - "The Shoop Shoop Song (It's In His Kiss)"*














*43.) - The Rip Chords - "Hey Little Cobra"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 18th - *

*42.) - Danny Williams - "White On White"*














*41.) - Johnny Rivers - "Memphis" *














*40.) - The Beatles - "Twist and Shout" *














*39.) - Ronny and the Daytonas - "G.T.O"*


----------



## Hiawatha (Mar 13, 2013)

Major Lance with a Mayfield song, Betty Everett, Bobby Freeman - a lot of great records here including the more well known. What I am finding with this thread is more of a sense of vibrancy and diversity than I would have expected. For people of my age, it was, I think, too easy in the 1970s and 1980s to think of 1967 as being the pivotal year before which there was less sophistication with a fair number of obvious exceptions (Beatles, Beach Boys, early Motown etc etc). Now - and this has been increasingly the case for years now : probably a couple of decades - I get so much more from the music of, say, 1952-1967.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Hiawatha said:


> Major Lance with a Mayfield song, Betty Everett, Bobby Freeman - a lot of great records here including the more well known. What I am finding with this thread is more of a sense of vibrancy and diversity than I would have expected. For people of my age, it was, I think, too easy in the 1970s and 1980s to think of 1967 as being the pivotal year before which there was less sophistication with a fair number of obvious exceptions (Beatles, Beach Boys, early Motown etc etc). Now - and this has been increasingly the case for years now : probably a couple of decades - I get so much more from the music of, say, 1952-1967.


Well said, sir, my compliments! Once the list is completed you'll see how astonishing the diversity of artists was during this time frame and that is something that was somehow lost somewhere along the journey and we are all the poorer for it.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 19th -*

*38.) - The Animals - "House of the Rising Sun" *

View attachment 116560







*37.) - Dionne Warwick - "Walk On By" *

View attachment 116561







*36.) - Lesley Gore - "You Don't Own Me" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Photos missing from entries above - *

*The Animals - "House of the Rising Sun"*









*Dionne Warwick - "Walk On By" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 20th -*

*35.) - Dusty Springfield - "Wishin' and Hopin'"*














*34.) - Betty Everett and Jerry Butler - "Let It Be Me" *














*33.) - The Supremes - "Baby Love" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 21st -*

*32.) - Serendipity Singers - "Don't Let The Rain Come Down (Crooked Little Man)"*














*31.) - The Honeycombs - "Have I The Right?"*














*30.) - Peter and Gordon - "A World Without Love" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 22nd -*

*29.) - Jay and The Americans - "Come A Little Bit Closer"*














*28.) - Jan and Dean - "Dead Man's Curve"*














*27.) - Gene Pitney - "It Hurts To Be In Love" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 23rd - *

*26.) - The Newbeats - "Bread and Butter" *














*25.) - The Four Seasons - "Dawn (Go Away)"*














*24.) - The Four Seasons - "Rag Doll" *














*23.) - Dave Clark Five - "Glad All Over" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 24th - *

*22.) - Terry Stafford - "Suspicion" *














*21.) - The Dixie Cups - "Chapel of Love" *














*20.) - The Drifters - "Under the Boardwalk" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Please note - of the 80 songs published on this thread approximately 75 of them are no longer available as the original curator (MusicProfessor78) on YouTube had his user account canceled. I can finish off the thread with other sources but they'll be a bit hit or miss quality wise...
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 25th - *

*19.) - Ray Charles Singers - "Love Me With All Your Heart"*














*18.) - Billy J. Kramer and The Dakotas - "Little Children"*














*17.) - Martha and The Vandellas - "Dancing In The Street" *














*16.) - The Beatles - "Please Please Me"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 26th - *

*15.) - Manfred Mann - "Do Wah Diddy Diddy" *














*14.) - The Beatles - "Love Me Do" *














*13.) - The Beatles - "A Hard Day's Night" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 27th - *

*12.) - Al Hirt - "Java"*









*11.) - Barbara Streisand - "People"*














*10.) - The Supremes - "Where Did Our Love Go?"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 28th -*

*9.) - J. Frank Wilson and The Cavaliers - "Last Kiss"*














*8.) - Gale Garnet - "We'll Sing In The Sunshine"*














*7.) - Mary Wells - "My Guy"*


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 -*

*April 29th -*

*6.) - Dean Martin - "Everybody Loves Somebody"*














*5.) - The Beach Boys - "I Get Around" *














*4.) - Roy Orbison - "Oh, Pretty Woman" *


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

*Countdown to the Billboard Top 100 Songs for the year 1964 - *

*April 30th -*

*3.) - Louis Armstrong - "Hello, Dolly!" *














*2.) - The Beatles - "She Loves You" *














*1.) - The Beatles - "I Want To Hold Your Hand" *



















*The End...*


----------

